# Wrapping a handle



## tellner (Dec 28, 2007)

We're doing more sword/golok/machete work in Silat class these days. Most people are using rattan sticks, but I think there's a lot of value in having something with a definite edge, back and sides. I've cut down an axe handle, sanded a round, blunt point and scraped and sanded a grip. I'm taking Grenadier's suggestions about a tough finish. 

My question is about the handle. I've got a lot of different materials - cord, thin rope, leather strips from 1/4" down to 1/16th" and wire. What would be some good ways to wrap the handle? 

So far I'm leaning towards three possibilities


French spiral hitching with netting cord or the really narrow leather
Single strand ringbolt hitching with cord
Standard three strand coxcombing with medium width leather or paracord
There would be a running Turk's head knot at either end of the grip to keep things in place, probably made of wider stuff.

If I were doing a Japanese sword I'd look into how to wrap one, but I don't feel like milling a slot into the end of my hilt or doing all the interesting stuff with paper, wedges and so on that it requires to do the job right. It's a five dollar axe handle fer cryin' out loud 

Any suggestions?


----------



## thardey (Dec 28, 2007)

I've had good results with a 1/8-1/4" leather whipping, but we wear leather gloves, and the leather on leather gives a good combination of grip and mobility.

I did a wire-wrapped handle once, but it is really hard to keep the wire tight - over time it either seems to stretch out, or cuts into the handle enough to get slack. Once that happens, you'll be fighting it forever.

If you're going for a good finish, but with a decent grip, have you thought about wire-brushing the handle, then treating it? On an ash (I assume it's ash) handle, any roughing you do on the wood is not likely to wear smooth.

I've had good success with this handle it doesn't take long to do, and you can keep a smooth finish with a lot of feedback. Just mark your spirals out, (I recommend twin intertwined spirals) then follow along them with the edge of a triangle file. After you have the grooves cut to the right depth, go over it with a half-curve rasp, and then finish with a half-curve file. Sand to taste. It definitely doesn't slip out of your hand, with or without gloves. This one took me about an hour and a half to carve the handle.


----------



## tellner (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks! It looks interesting.


----------

